# marcelo garcia sig



## nevrsummr13 (Mar 5, 2008)

my last request was 12/18/08
http://www.mmaforum.com/graphics-showroom/48303-bonecrusher-sig.html

I've been repping K-1 for a while but since i am definitely a ground fighter and BJJ was my original love I need to rep my boy marcelo, esp if hes competing in the dream GP
reward:2,500

Pics

Left:
http://thefightworkspodcast.com/images/marcelo-garcia-cacareco.jpg

Middle:
http://thefightworkspodcast.com/images/marcelo-garcia-ppopovitch.jpg

Right:
http://www.impactjj.com/images/misc/sem_marcelo_garcia1.jpg

Title: Tap, Nap or Snap

Sub Text: Marcelo Garcia

colors: Ill leave it up to you

size: 400x200

avvy:no

all attempts will be repped thanks guys!


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Here's what I made:


----------

